# Diabetic Question



## BobKeich (Apr 9, 2018)

So, sadly I have diabetes and will avoid sugar as much as possible. 

Does anyone have an opinion on using things like Stevia or other artificial sweeteners or should I just suck it up and use sugar in rubs?  Not sure how much effect or difference there is when it gets smoked.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 9, 2018)

Sugar and sweeteners are not a must in rubs. Do you like your meat sweet? If yes, look into artif sweeteners. If not, skip the sugar when mixing your next rub (or dry brine).


----------



## phatbac (Apr 9, 2018)

Im diabetic and for me the artif sweetener i use is brown sugar splenda. but for a lot of rubs i use turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw) and try to save on sugar in my sauce. i have a low sugar sauce recipe that has about 1-2g of sugar per TBS.

try this sauce... Sauce #6
1 cup ketchup
1/4 stick butter
1/4 cup molasses
1/8 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup brown sugar splenda
1 tsp kosher salt
1/2 TBS black Pepper
1/2 TBS garlic powder
1 TBS Sweet paprika
bring to simmer on stove (or firebox) and stir occasionaly for 20 minutes. let cool and put in bottle or bowl in fridge for 2-3 hours to let flavors marry.

you do gain a little sugar from the ketchup, molasses, and splenda but not much. if you like it sweeter add a little more splenda if you like it less sweet then reduce the splenda (start with 1/4 cup and work your way up if you want).

Hope that helps,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2018)

Splenda or Stevia works in rubs, the others get bitter when cooked...JJ


----------



## kawboy (Apr 10, 2018)

I haven't tried any of the artificial sweeteners yet. I have done much more salt and pepper rubs though. There are some pretty good low carb sauces out there that I've used at times.


----------



## sdkid (Apr 13, 2018)

Thank you I will be trying this also. 



phatbac said:


> Im diabetic and for me the artif sweetener i use is brown sugar splenda. but for a lot of rubs i use turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw) and try to save on sugar in my sauce. i have a low sugar sauce recipe that has about 1-2g of sugar per TBS.
> 
> try this sauce... Sauce #6
> 1 cup ketchup
> ...


----------



## BobKeich (May 3, 2018)

phatbac said:


> Im diabetic and for me the artif sweetener i use is brown sugar splenda. but for a lot of rubs i use turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw) and try to save on sugar in my sauce. i have a low sugar sauce recipe that has about 1-2g of sugar per TBS.
> 
> try this sauce... Sauce #6
> 1 cup ketchup
> ...



Thank you, I will definitely try this.  Sounds really good, cant wait


----------



## BrontoBurger (May 30, 2018)

I've been eating keto style since Christmas, and my favorite substitute is erythritol. I used it recently in a saucy context and it worked well. Not sure how it would respond to direct flame, but since we're smokers, perhaps that's not an issue. It has no aftertaste on its own....just a slight mouth-cooling sensation.


----------

